# UK Food So Far Behind The Yanks



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Nearly 2015 and we still dont get half the stuff the Yanks do. I mean Sweet Potato Fries for god sake! Why do we still not have these? Mcain make them in the US and we have Mcain stuff so why not? We have Tesco and Waitrose own Sweet potato 'Chips' and they are sh!te chunky and soggy.

Fat free cheese, Now i know alot of people will say oh that sounds horrible but its very handy while dieting to keep the fats down. Its made by Kraft and we have Kraft stuff here so why not?

See what I mean we already have the brands here why do we not get the same products made by them?

Is there anything anyone else would like to see sold in the UK that is already sold in the US of A?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

i would like more cheerleaders in the uk


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dizzeee said:


> Nearly 2015 and we still dont get half the stuff the Yanks do. I mean Sweet Potato Fries for god sake! Why do we still not have these? Mcain make them in the US and we have Mcain stuff so why not? We have Tesco and Waitrose own Sweet potato 'Chips' and they are sh!te chunky and soggy.
> 
> Fat free cheese, Now i know alot of people will say oh that sounds horrible but its very handy while dieting to keep the fats down. Its made by Kraft and we have Kraft stuff here so why not?
> 
> ...


Agree with you mate, we do seem to be way behind when it comes to foods especially the healthy kind, and let's be fair the yanks don't seem to use them on the whole lol


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dizzeee said:


> Nearly 2015 and we still dont get half the stuff the Yanks do. I mean Sweet Potato Fries for god sake! Why do we still not have these? Mcain make them in the US and we have Mcain stuff so why not? We have Tesco and Waitrose own Sweet potato 'Chips' and they are sh!te chunky and soggy.
> 
> Fat free cheese, Now i know alot of people will say oh that sounds horrible but its very handy while dieting to keep the fats down. Its made by Kraft and we have Kraft stuff here so why not?
> 
> ...


I think some of it may be down to ingredients that are banned in the UK but not in the US.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

the suppliers must feel that the demand for some of the foods in the states wouldnt be the same over here.

thats the only reason i can think of as they want to take our money of us at every chance they can get.

as for fat free cheese im sure some of the ingredients are banned here...i think @MuscleFood mentioned this when they were asked why they dont stock fat free cheese? correct me if i am wrong


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

T100 said:


> Agree with you mate, we do seem to be way behind when it comes to foods especially the healthy kind, and let's be fair the yanks don't seem to use them on the whole lol


lol I never even thought about it like that.


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Whenever I eat in the US for a couple of days I feel like shyte, their food is riddled with chemicals and overloaded with salt and sugar! I don't even want to know what has been subbed in for the fat in 'fat free cheese'

P!sses me off that our food standards are so far behind Western Europe if I'm honest, but the further from the yanks we are the better and we are far too close atm!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

EctoSize said:


> Whenever I eat in the US for a couple of days I feel like shyte, their food is riddled with chemicals and overloaded with salt and sugar! I don't even want to know what has been subbed in for the fat in 'fat free cheese'
> 
> P!sses me off that our food standards are so far behind Western Europe if I'm honest, but the further from the yanks we are the better and we are far too close atm!


Maybe thats down to eating to much with theyre portions being ridiculosly large?

Im pretty sure unless you eat whole foods they are all riddled with chems no matter what country your in? Can see your point about the fat free cheese though but for something like sweet potato fries cmon surely we should have these here by now.


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Dizzeee said:


> Nearly 2015 and we still dont get half the stuff the Yanks do. I mean Sweet Potato Fries for god sake! Why do we still not have these? Mcain make them in the US and we have Mcain stuff so why not? We have Tesco and Waitrose own Sweet potato 'Chips' and they are sh!te chunky and soggy.
> 
> *Fat free cheese*, Now i know alot of people will say oh that sounds horrible but its very handy while dieting to keep the fats down.* Its made by Kraft and we have Kraft stuff here so why not?*
> 
> ...


Probably because half the stuff that they pump it with is artificial ****e that's banned in the UK.

Sweet potato fries. Make your own?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Well to start with the population of the US is vastly bigger than the UK, and things like sweet potato chips probably wouldn't appeal to that large a part of the market over here i wouldn't have thought.

You can get a lot of US stuff like cereals and in Tesco over here, but at about £5 a box i bet they don't sell many.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

There are products you can't get over there that you can here too I'd imagine. Just because we can't get fat free cheese (not sure why you'd want to eat something like that anyway tbh) I wouldn't say it means we are behind.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Are you kidding?

yes we are behind in some of the frankenstein rubbish, a lot of that is down to the EU and farmers. We for example didnt allow the pink slime that macdonalds in America used for years, etc. We use much less trans fats, our coke have always been sweetened by old fashioned sugar not High Fructose Corn Syrup like in America. We normalise our cup sizes. Thank god we are so behind america.


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dizzeee said:


> Nearly 2015 and we still dont get half the stuff the Yanks do. I mean Sweet Potato Fries for god sake! Why do we still not have these? Mcain make them in the US and we have Mcain stuff so why not? We have Tesco and Waitrose own Sweet potato 'Chips' and they are sh!te chunky and soggy.
> 
> Fat free cheese, Now i know alot of people will say oh that sounds horrible but its very handy while dieting to keep the fats down. Its made by Kraft and we have Kraft stuff here so why not?
> 
> ...


Makro sell sweet pot fries pretty sure they're Mcain


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

jimmy26 said:


> Makro sell sweet pot fries pretty sure they're Mcain


Serious??


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

their population is much bigger, but alot of that particular food is only available in certain areas, especially LA where the population of the wealthy can afford to keep these special b-spoke stores open (vegan, organic etc...)

tbh food companies do a lot of research so we prob dont generate enough demand or interest for these guys to make it.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Dizzeee said:


> Serious??


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> There are products you can't get over there that you can here too I'd imagine. Just because we can't get fat free cheese (not sure why you'd want to eat something like that anyway tbh) I wouldn't say it means we are behind.


The point was more that its made by Kraft and we have other products made by kraft so why cant we have this?

Dont see the problem with eating it anyway


----------



## jimmy26 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dizzeee said:


> Serious??


yeah it's a big trade size bag so about £6 if i remember correctly


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> The point was more that its made by Kraft and we have other products made by kraft so why cant we have this?
> 
> Dont see the problem with eating it anyway


I can't imagine it's down to anything other than market forces.

Some grated mature cheddar goes a long way flavour wise, I'd prefer to fit that into my macros any day than eat some dodgy processed stuff.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

jimmy26 said:


> yeah it's a big trade size bag so about £6 if i remember correctly


Nice one that will last a while then lol just need to find someone with a macro card now


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

supply and demand if you watch some of the youtube iifym channels they do have a much greater selection on just about everything which would be nice.

I love eating in the states its so cheap and so tasty and tbf i couldnt give 2 5hits about chemicels and gmos ect ect because if you listen to the people that cry about that stuff youd never live a day in your life as everything gives you cancer or causes damage the way i look at it is i eat healthy 80% of the time and the other 20% i eat what i like and if i want to eat stricter i just do.

Just ebcause its there doesnt mean you ahve to eat it but no sorry i dont but into all this gmo and chemicel crap iv been eating sweets and crap since i was a kid and im fine but lad down street he used to breath oxygen and he got cancer must have been the oxygen.

As for been behind its supply and demand when you have a state that is the size of england theres going to be a bigger market over there and they prob dont see the profit margins here


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I can't imagine it's down to anything other than market forces.
> 
> Some grated mature cheddar goes a long way flavour wise, I'd prefer to fit that into my macros any day than eat some dodgy processed stuff.


Didnt realise there were so many hippys on here lol

Nout wrong with a bit of chemicals in your life lol


----------



## aad123 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dizzeee said:


> Nearly 2015 and we still dont get half the stuff the Yanks do. I mean Sweet Potato Fries for god sake! Why do we still not have these? Mcain make them in the US and we have Mcain stuff so why not? We have Tesco and Waitrose own Sweet potato 'Chips' and they are sh!te chunky and soggy.
> 
> Fat free cheese, Now i know alot of people will say oh that sounds horrible but its very handy while dieting to keep the fats down. Its made by Kraft and we have Kraft stuff here so why not?
> 
> ...


I had sweet potato fries the other day whilst out for a meal. Vey nice they were to.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

jason7474utd said:


> supply and demand if you watch some of the youtube iifym channels they do have a much greater selection on just about everything which would be nice.
> 
> I love eating in the states its so cheap and so tasty and tbf i couldnt give 2 5hits about chemicels and gmos ect ect because if you listen to the people that cry about that stuff youd never live a day in your life as everything gives you cancer or causes damage the way i look at it is i eat healthy 80% of the time and the other 20% i eat what i like and if i want to eat stricter i just do.
> 
> ...


I watch a couple of them sometimes and yeah they seem to have low carb everything or zero cal or fat or whatever lol Would make dieting easier i reckon.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

aad123 said:


> I had sweet potato fries the other day whilst out for a meal. Vey nice they were to.


It wasnt TGI Fridays by any chance?

Always get them when im ther, so good!


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Dizzeee said:


> It wasnt TGI Fridays by any chance?
> 
> Always get them when im ther, so good!


Yep and i really dont care what they replace the sugar or fats with as long it tastes good.

its like everyone goes nuts over aspatame id love for anyone to name some one whos had a problem as a direct result of aspartme. My sister is type 1 diabetic and we have allways had pepsi max in the fridge and iv never had a problem from aspartme or can i name some one who has


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Nonsense, you're missing nothing.

I wish I had the availability of quality meats such as lamb in America like I did growing up in Ireland!


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> Didnt realise there were so many hippys on here lol
> 
> Nout wrong with a bit of chemicals in your life lol


Nothing to do with being a hippy dude... I'm certainly not bothered by cheese slice, on a burger they have their place... just don't see why you'd be bothered by having a fat free one.


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I worked in California for a while and the food is so full of additives and sugar. It's so bad that when we went to a BBQ and I bit into my burger bun I thought it was cake!

It's not good when even your sushi has GM products and sugar (I kid you not) in it. :no:


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> Nearly 2015 and we still dont get half the stuff the Yanks do. I mean Sweet Potato Fries for god sake! Why do we still not have these? Mcain make them in the US and we have Mcain stuff so why not? We have Tesco and Waitrose own Sweet potato 'Chips' and they are sh!te chunky and soggy.
> 
> Fat free cheese, Now i know alot of people will say oh that sounds horrible but its very handy while dieting to keep the fats down. Its made by Kraft and we have Kraft stuff here so why not?
> 
> ...


Could have to do with certain chemical ingredients that are illegal to serve to people in UK. That being said, we have Kumara fries in NZ and NZ is usually all good with food safety.

There's heaps of **** in UK that aren't in other parts of the world too.

You can make your own sweet potato fries! Google around


----------



## EctoSize (Nov 28, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> Maybe thats down to eating to much with theyre portions being ridiculosly large?
> 
> Im pretty sure unless you eat whole foods they are all* riddled with chems no matter what country your in*? Can see your point about the fat free cheese though but for something like sweet potato fries cmon surely we should have these here by now.


Countries have different regulations on what is allowed and what isn't! America aren't very tight on this, we're not great but America are worse. Fast Food Nation (book) demonstrates this quite well.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> yes we are behind in some of the frankenstein rubbish, a lot of that is down to the EU and farmers. We for example didnt allow the pink slime that macdonalds in America used for years, etc. We use much less trans fats, our coke have always been sweetened by old fashioned sugar not High Fructose Corn Syrup like in America. We normalise our cup sizes. Thank god we are so behind america.


swear we must be behind on high protein ready meals, £3 for a 3-400 calorie ready meal, jeeeeeeesus


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> swear we must be behind on high protein ready meals, £3 for a 3-400 calorie ready meal, jeeeeeeesus


I kid you not They have a chocolate bar called babyruth full of trans fats and they quite a whooping 4g protein as a selling point


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

In the USA they are much more permissive on things like hormones etc. in the meat industry and other nasty sh1te. There is alot more control in Europe, so I'd say that we're actually better off.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> swear we must be behind on high protein ready meals, £3 for a 3-400 calorie ready meal, jeeeeeeesus


Co-op do some Chinese and Indian ones that contain about 50g of protein/650 cal... these are about £3 too, but I can't see how they could be much cheaper as the more protein there is the higher the cost to produce is I'd imagine


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> In the USA they are much more permissive on things like hormones etc. in the meat industry and other nasty sh1te. There is alot more control in Europe, so I'd say that we're actually better off.


True that


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

I'm sure asda sell McCain sweet potato chips, my sister bought some from there a while back


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> I kid you not They have a chocolate bar called babyruth full of trans fats and they quite a whooping 4g protein as a selling point



View attachment 161023


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

elliot1989 said:


> I'm sure asda sell McCain sweet potato chips, my sister bought some from there a while back


why is it a big deal if they do or don't sell them, just buy a sweet potato and make your own chips out of it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

being british and having been to the US, i think our food is closer than people think.

thats why there are so many fat barstewards in the US and the Uk is getting the same,

go to the continent where their quality of food is millions times better than here and they dont have the same obesity problems.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> I kid you not They have a chocolate bar called babyruth full of trans fats and they quite a whooping 4g protein as a selling point


Remember this guy who lived on those chocolate bars? This is how you will look on a diet like that, he could lift though!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

zasker said:


> why is it a big deal if they do or don't sell them, just buy a sweet potato and make your own chips out of it.


Why when you can buy them already made for you? You cannot put a price on convinience


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

Most importantly they still get to have lucky charm cereals


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> Why when you can buy them already made for you? You cannot put a price on convinience


i still fail to see the argument for them, it will take moments to cut a sweet potato into chips... your day is seriously that busy you couldn't give 2mins to cutting a potato into chips?

plus wouldn't you prefer a fresh batch rather than some that have been frozen for however long?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Dizzeee said:


> Why when you can buy them already made for you? You cannot put a price on convinience


What I don't get is on one hand you what no-fat cheese... yet on the other you basically want oven chips :lol:


----------



## elliot1989 (May 3, 2013)

zasker said:


> why is it a big deal if they do or don't sell them, just buy a sweet potato and make your own chips out of it.


I was replying to the op, I couldn't care less if people want to buy or make them. It comes down to which ever is easier for people, I don't like sweet potato so I wouldn't buy or make them


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

I bought sweet potato oven chips in Tesco the other day are ok but don't get many for the price Tesco Sweet Potato Oven Chips 500G - Groceries - Tesco Groceries plus I just make my own 90% of the time lol chop into wedges leave skin on and chuck in the oven.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

There's definitely a greater availability of processed products here, but also many foods seem to commonly have unnecessary additives - been to the US many times but three months ago got married and moved out here, and since living here and grocery shopping rather than eating like a tourist I've really noticed just how sugar and hydrogenated fat loaded a lot of the processed stuff is compared to the UK.

In terms of the availability of fresh stuff however it's generally only very slightly better than the UK (generally the same stuff although lamb is really hard to get and depending on where you are choice of fish is often poor - greater range of veg though), and while processed stuff is mostly a lot cheaper, fresh stuff is only marginally so - in the main super markets at least (you can do better going to the ethnic stores). All in all if you want to eat mostly unprocessed food then it's not that much different here to the UK.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

They allso have cartons of egg whites


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

dtlv said:


> There's definitely a greater availability of processed products here, but also many foods seem to commonly have unnecessary additives - been to the US many times but three months ago got married and moved out here, and since living here and grocery shopping rather than eating like a tourist I've really noticed just how sugar and hydrogenated fat loaded a lot of the processed stuff is compared to the UK.
> 
> In terms of the availability of fresh stuff however it's generally only very slightly better than the UK (generally the same stuff although lamb is really hard to get and depending on where you are choice of fish is often poor - greater range of veg though), and while processed stuff is mostly a lot cheaper, fresh stuff is only marginally so - in the main super markets at least (you can do better going to the ethnic stores). All in all if you want to eat mostly unprocessed food then it's not that much different here to the UK.


dude dont call it grociey shopin, remmember where you camr from just call it shopin and call potottos chips call them crisps and eat fish and chips


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

zasker said:


> i still fail to see the argument for them, it will take moments to cut a sweet potato into chips... your day is seriously that busy you couldn't give 2mins to cutting a potato into chips?
> 
> plus wouldn't you prefer a fresh batch rather than some that have been frozen for however long?


The argument for them is we have 100 different types of oven chips made by mcain but we cant get the sweet pot ones? why?


----------



## Allyb (May 30, 2012)

"Dude" think you need to remember wer you come from pal


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> The argument for them is we have 100 different types of oven chips made by mcain but we cant get the sweet pot ones? why?


id like sweet pot oven chips :lol:

I know what you mean, it was like that with fruit loops, when I was growing up most summers id spend a month in Germany on a farm and it was the only place I could get fruit loops... ate them for pretty much every freaking meal... but now you can get them here


----------



## spaglemon (Mar 15, 2012)

They've got way more low carb stuff too


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

zasker said:


> id like sweet pot oven chips :lol:
> 
> I know what you mean, it was like that with fruit loops, when I was growing up most summers id spend a month in Germany on a farm and it was the only place I could get fruit loops... ate them for pretty much every freaking meal... but now you can get them here


Ive never actually tried fruit loops lol

I notice up here there are american style diners opening up more and more now


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

They seem to have low carb everything


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> Ive never actually tried fruit loops lol
> 
> I notice up here there are american style diners opening up more and more now


none near me, but I live in preston, we refuse to change... I swear when the world has flying carts we'll still use horse and carts :lol:

fruit loops are fvcking immense, there like cheerios that have been coloured in.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

zasker said:


> none near me, but I live in preston, we refuse to change... I swear when the world has flying carts we'll still use horse and carts :lol:
> 
> fruit loops are fvcking immense, there like cheerios that have been coloured in.


Let me guess, With artificial colouring and flavouring bla bla bla lol

Ive been in Preston once for 15 minutes waiting on a connecting train to the Vegas of England (Blackpool)


----------



## Oli1988 (Oct 14, 2014)

The additives are only in there to cause cancer and dumb the population down and make everyone I'll, there's no actual need for them to be there, I try and stay away from processed food as much as I can but it's pretty impossible to nowadays


----------



## zasker (Jun 21, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> Let me guess, With artificial colouring and flavouring bla bla bla lol
> 
> Ive been in Preston once for 15 minutes waiting on a connecting train to the Vegas of England (Blackpool)


Yeah they're full of em. But I'd happily die eating them.

Bet you couldn't wait to get out of preston :lol:


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

zasker said:


> Yeah they're full of em. But I'd happily die eating them.
> 
> Bet you couldn't wait to get out of preston :lol:


Haha I need to try these


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

There steaks smoke ours


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Dizzeee said:


> Nearly 2015 and we still dont get half the stuff the Yanks do. I mean Sweet Potato Fries for god sake! Why do we still not have these? Mcain make them in the US and we have Mcain stuff so why not? We have Tesco and Waitrose own Sweet potato 'Chips' and they are sh!te chunky and soggy.
> 
> Fat free cheese, Now i know alot of people will say oh that sounds horrible but its very handy while dieting to keep the fats down. Its made by Kraft and we have Kraft stuff here so why not?
> 
> ...


Do you know why mate? It's because half the ingredients used to make such ****e like fat free cheese and crispy potato fries are banned in the uk, the usa food regulators are corrupt as **** and if youv got enough money you could put bottled cancer on Walmart shelves. We are not behind the usa we are ahead of them.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

if you want sweet potato fries (or chips ) learn to make them yourself - its not rocket science and you can get sweet potatoes easy enough , U.S food is probably the worst in the world as far as 'healthy' goes with the amount of ****e they put in things.

the U.S is about excess , whether thats big steaks or how many calories they can get into an ice cream sundae.

...take a look at the average american


----------



## braxbro (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't know if this has been pointed out but the food in the UK is a lot safer and way less processed. I follow a girl called " Food babe" on FB for example and she is really fighting to ban so many different chemicals they use in food over in the US its scary. She often recites how we ban chemicals in our food here while the American people are being served it on a daily basis and how disgusting it is.

Generally there is much more option of food there I don't disagree but in terms of safety and restrictions we put on our food to stop horrible diseases and side effects then we're safer. I'd rather that than having more choice, people should be eating organically not shoveling down chemicals and getting cancers/diabetes, skin conditions,etc


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

aqualung said:


> if you want sweet potato fries (or chips ) learn to make them yourself - its not rocket science and you can get sweet potatoes easy enough , U.S food is probably the worst in the world as far as 'healthy' goes with the amount of ****e they put in things.
> 
> the U.S is about excess , whether thats big steaks or how many calories they can get into an ice cream sundae.
> 
> ...take a look at the average american


they churn out the best bodybuilders haha.....I think food sucks hard over here,very limited,our supermarkets are

loaded with cheap sh1t food,isles dedicated to coke/sweets crisps,veg that taste of cardboard...

spend time in the med mate,southern Europe and youl feel your on a different planet when it comes

to fresh food,taste,quality....ide say were worse than the US.WE have the highest obesity rate going lol,infact

we top every table going as far as stats go,in terms of poor health.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

mal said:


> they churn out the best bodybuilders haha.....I think food sucks hard over here,very limited,our supermarkets are
> 
> loaded with cheap sh1t food,isles dedicated to coke/sweets crisps,veg that taste of cardboard...
> 
> ...


we have the same thing here as in europe , they are called markets - i use mine all the time for fresh fruit and veg and most sell what would be deemed 'exotic' food now.

we dont top 'every table' at all for poor health -the U.S do. (tho we are not far behind)

Why is the rich US in such poor health? - opinion - 15 July 2013 - New Scientist

its simple, buy fresh fod from markets and your local butchers when you can , i can get a better variety of fruit and veg at my local market than i can at tescos or adsa.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Always think this when I watch YouTube fitness videos, lot more variety in supermarkets :sneaky2:


----------



## Varenagan (Sep 11, 2014)

UK food is the best. We have proper cheese over here, have you seen American cheese? All of it is plastic slices, not the proper crumbly British cheese we have over here.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm pretty sure cottage cheese is fat free...


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Not sure if already been said but... @MuscleFood have said they tried to import the fat free cheese but couldn't due to the Uk's protection on our daily industry.


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

braxbro said:


> Don't know if this has been pointed out but the food in the UK is a lot safer and way less processed. I follow a girl called " Food babe" on FB for example and she is really fighting to ban so many different chemicals they use in food over in the US its scary. She often recites how we ban chemicals in our food here while the American people are being served it on a daily basis and how disgusting it is.
> 
> Generally there is much more option of food there I don't disagree but in terms of safety and restrictions we put on our food to stop horrible diseases and side effects then we're safer. I'd rather that than having more choice, people should be eating organically not shoveling down chemicals and getting cancers/diabetes, skin conditions,etc


I agree with that. Id love to eat all organic but hard to everything i want as organic. Most of the food iin america is slop anyway for to much fat and greese for my liking with way to much cheese. I love proper cheese that we have here, hate the process cheese they in america, thats something that theyv brought here


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

armor king said:


> They allso have cartons of egg whites


tesco used to do them but havent seen them for months, probably stopped due to not enough people purchasing


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

its simple, buy fresh fod from markets and your local butchers when you can , i can get a better variety of fruit and veg at my local market than i can at tescos or adsa.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

This thread depressed me.

We have ovens. We have sweet potatoes.

Why do we want kids food instead.

That's going backwards, not forwards


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

my bro travels to the US regulary and the food he brings back as gifts to try isnt the best. You'll find the US use a shed load of artificial ingredients in the foods, and you can taste them!

US food is far behind Europes TBH, not the other way round. US food is cheap and made for the masses.

you can see all the time on US food shows, like Man vs Food or Triple D, its slop basicially, a lot is processed. US meat is poor quality as theyre cows are corn and not grass feed. Meat can very for tough over the pond, hence why they have to slow cook it for hours on end have have a lot of pulled meat dishes.

they can keep theyre foods TBH, the best is found in Europe.


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

I think the food in the UK is some of the best in the world. Have you seen ham in the us or Canada. Looks like dog food it's so processed. In Europe most meat isn't as nice as ours. Fish is better and fresher where I've been but they were coastal locations and caught that morning. The French all look ill and I can understand why. Food was terrible - not sure how they are regarding as the best in the world. Asia and India...probably not worth going there as I hate to think what is really eaten.

UK you can have it all. Learn to cook properly and your eyes will be opened.

That said. Our business lunches are crap compared to the us. Here we have sandwhiches. There its slabs of meat with bread and beans / slaw. :lol:


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm out at an American military base now, the food is immense I'm in love with it. A&aw burgers, ihop, Taco Bell... It's so goooood!


----------



## oprahwinstrol (Nov 15, 2014)

Every holiday to the states I go on I see protein in every shop (local shops). Much bigger bunch of shoppers but we are not that far behind.


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> Nearly 2015 and we still dont get half the stuff the Yanks do. I mean Sweet Potato Fries for god sake! Why do we still not have these? Mcain make them in the US and we have Mcain stuff so why not? We have Tesco and Waitrose own Sweet potato 'Chips' and they are sh!te chunky and soggy.
> 
> Fat free cheese, Now i know alot of people will say oh that sounds horrible but its very handy while dieting to keep the fats down. Its made by Kraft and we have Kraft stuff here so why not?
> 
> ...


Yes we are years behind, and it isn't a population size reason.

If it was Iceland with a population of my home city in the north would not have any protein goodies. But do you know what? Iceland has a greater over the counter selection than we do in the UK. I was there this and last summer, over yhe counter fruit yoghurts, practicalky zero fat and 25 grams of protein PER POT!!!!


----------



## notdorianyates (Nov 12, 2014)

Dizzeee said:


> Nearly 2015 and we still dont get half the stuff the Yanks do. I mean Sweet Potato Fries for god sake! Why do we still not have these? Mcain make them in the US and we have Mcain stuff so why not? We have Tesco and Waitrose own Sweet potato 'Chips' and they are sh!te chunky and soggy.
> 
> Fat free cheese, Now i know alot of people will say oh that sounds horrible but its very handy while dieting to keep the fats down. Its made by Kraft and we have Kraft stuff here so why not?
> 
> ...


Lived in Washington DC and Atlanta for three years and if you want high quality meat and fish it is there and if you look at great prices.

GNC and alternatives are all over the place for supplmentation. But what strikes me as the biggest difference is everyday accessability, variety and scale of product. In Atlanta I could buy snickers protein bars and workout drinks full of protein from my local Target, Walmart and cash and carry and a ridiculous selection of protein bars from gas stations and 7-11s. Everywhere else, JAMBA JUICE carried numerous fresh veg and fruit smoothies at a quality that makes our weak alternatives on the high street look and taste like sewer water.

Finally fast food? Well if you want healthy, high protein and easy to buy- unlike UK that as a standard seems to have subway and little else, Chipotle in the US is incredible.

Love this country. But for those who gym, I'd love to have a little more US style attention.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> yes we are behind in some of the frankenstein rubbish, a lot of that is down to the EU and farmers. We for example didnt allow the pink slime that macdonalds in America used for years, etc. We use much less trans fats, our coke have always been sweetened by old fashioned sugar not High Fructose Corn Syrup like in America. We normalise our cup sizes. Thank god we are so behind america.


Normalise? Dafuq?


----------

